# Cheap bow



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm looking for a 40-50 pound draw weight cheap bow. My local archery shop told me I most likely couldnt pull a 40, so he talked me into the Genesis. The draw weight on this bow is far to easy for me. My friend has a Golden Eagle set at 45 and I could pull it fine. So if anybody can give me some ideas for a pretty cheap bow set at that draw weight it would help me out a lot. Thanks.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Instead of saying cheap bows i would look for a used one. You can find some good deals from people who want to upgrade. Then take it to your local archery shop and have them tune it to your specs.


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

Will I was thinking about a trade or upgrade at my local archery shop, but It's only a Gensis. It also doesent have many extras other than a whisker biscuit and a 3 pin sight. So I dont think I would have enough to trade or upgrade to a 40-50 pound draw weight bow.


----------



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

How much are you wanting to spend? I've seen some really nice deals on ebay on some used and new bows. I bought mine on there new and saved about $75 on it. So just look around on there and you should be able to find a used one fairly cheap.

David


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Put a want ad in the local paper and see what pops up. A lot of guys don't bother trading older bows cause they don't have much value so they just gather dust in the closet. Thats the reason I still have an older one. Mine also serves as a backup and is set at a lower weight for those times when my shoulder problems prohibit me from using my everyday bow.


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Copper33 check out archerytalk.com, they have new bows posted every day just what yout looking for. I've seen several on there in the youth bows classifieds for around 150 to 250 dollars alot of these come complete with about everything. Good luck I suggest you check it out.


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

The only problem is I cant spend much, becuase I already bought the Genesis. So do you guys know any place that you can trade? My bow is only about a month old so It hasn't been used that much.


----------



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

Copper33 said:


> The only problem is I cant spend much, becuase I already bought the Genesis. So do you guys know any place that you can trade? My bow is only about a month old so It hasn't been used that much.


Post it up on the classifieds on here, or go to your local bow shop and see if they take trades or not. I know that our local shop here does, thats what I do when i upgrade bows.

David


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

I dont know if they do, but if they do do you think I would be able to get the bow that I want (40-50 pound pull) for a Genesis?


----------



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

It all depends on the bow you're trading for. If its a used, fairly cheap bow that costs around the same they could do an even trade, but most likely you'll have to pay some extra money along with trading your genisis.

David


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

PSE deer hunter. a fairly good bow for $210, also draw weight is perfect for you. check it out online.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

with my experience, you're better off to try and sell your bow to someone, then go buy whatever you're looking for. you lose money on trading. i've bought a bow for 800 and then traded 2 years later and got 400 for it. then they turn around and sell it for 650 or something. if you sell it to someone, they might pay 500 or whatever and they get it cheaper and you save more money...its win-win!


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

Alright. I might put it up im my local newspaper to sell. I also looked at the PSE Deer Hunter and I am very interested in it. Seems like a nice bow with everything already on it (Sight, rest, and quiver). Thanks for the advice to sell not to trade. Thanks!


----------



## kkaldor (Mar 5, 2007)

Copper, it sounds to me that your local proshop is NOT taking care of you. First of all they shouldn't have just TOLD you that you couldn't pull 40-50 lbs. They should have had you try to pull that poundage, obviously starting low and working your way up. If I were you I would try to avoid that proshop again. The Genesis bow is a starter bow for people that have not shot a bow ever. It is mainly used to teach people how a bow is fired and the proper mechanics of shooting a bow without intimidating them with a lot of accesories. Most people will only use them for a month or two and then move on to a bow more suited for them. The reason people buy the Genesis is because it has a wide range of draw length and very low poundage. My advice to you is to sell the Genesis and look for a different used bow that will suit you better. Like another person said, go to archerytalk.com classifieds and find a bow there. Be careful and make sure you check their feedback though so you don't get taken. Most of the people their are pretty top notch, though. Good Luck.


----------

